
Eliza in GnuCOBOL (2017) - abrax3141
https://sourceforge.net/p/open-cobol/contrib/514/tree//trunk/samples/eliza/eliza.lst
======
acqq
Why linking to that .lst ? It's some strange output and contains error
messages. The source is here:

[https://sourceforge.net/p/open-
cobol/contrib/514/tree//trunk...](https://sourceforge.net/p/open-
cobol/contrib/514/tree//trunk/samples/eliza/eliza.cbl)

and I'd like to know if the source compiles.

~~~
abrax3141
Thanks. It didn’t occur to me that that wasn’t the source. (It doesn't look
like I can edit it the OP.) BTW, it does compile. I've been in communication
with the author and he has shared with me additional code and details. I've
asked his permission to share it here (and encouraged him to share it
himself).

------
abrax3141
The author, Arnold Trembley, tells me (reposted with permission):

I have a link on my website:

    
    
      https://www.arnoldtrembley.com 
    

for an executable download for Eliza in GnuCOBOL that runs on Windows 7 and
higher.

I also have GnuCOBOL compilers available for download at:

    
    
      https://www.arnoldtrembley.com/GnuCOBOL.htm

~~~
orionblastar
It looks like he forgot the extension to his site. Is it com org net edu?

~~~
abrax3141
The full url is there. It’s just truncates on narrow platforms.

------
azhenley
For everyone who also had not heard of Eliza:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)

It is a chat bot from the 60s that acts as a therapist.

~~~
abrax3141
Thanks, but I doubt anyone hasn't heard of Eliza ... at least no one here!

~~~
sedatk
or Dr. Sbaitso for that matter.

------
nemoniac
There was a Lisp interpreter written in COBOL on the HN front page today. An
option for Eliza in COBOL might have been Eliza on Lisp on COBOL.

------
marktangotango
Gnucobol formerly opencobol uses c as an intermediate language and offer
nonstandard functionality to link/call arbitrary c libraries. This of course
opens the door to lots of peculiar “in cobol” apps.

